# Rear quarter help



## carnut76 (Apr 2, 2018)

Is anyone able to post a pic of their original GM lower quarter panel behind the back wheel all the way at the bottom where it meets the outer wheel house at the bend? I installed DynaCorn Quarters and it just doesn't look right, this area was rusted away on the originals.so i had no reference.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

What year is your car? Mine is a 69 and was pretty much rust free, so it has the original quarters on it. It does have wheel opening chrome mouldings. Not sure if that would cover up what you are trying to see.


----------



## carnut76 (Apr 2, 2018)

Well I sort of answered my own question by going out in the garage and just doing what I thought the factory might have done, I will post the before and after, it's not the camera, the car is upside down since it is on a rotisserie.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks great!


----------

